# British Army Air Assualt TV Commerical



## MikeL (22 Feb 2006)

http://www.army.mod.uk/linked_files/rhqpara/Clip_6_Air_Assult_30sec_EngLg_Prog.wmv


----------



## Pte_Martin (22 Feb 2006)

really good video makes me want to join.


----------



## GO!!! (22 Feb 2006)

This video is simply unacceptable.

Where were the womyn, minorities and disabled? How come those peacekeepers were'nt helping anyone? There was an explosion there, and I did not see any safety staff - can someone check into that please?

 ;D


----------



## R031button (22 Feb 2006)

I think I also saw some implications of drinking and debauchery, certainly soldiers wouldn't be getting involved in any of that nasty buisness  That's the kind of video we need, one that appeals to active, agressive, 18-25 yr old males.


----------



## 54/102 CEF (22 Feb 2006)

Very good! 

IDEA! 

The Army.ca video clip contest

Using a webcam / MS MOVIE MAKER (with Windows XP) / and music of your choice make something military or remotely military

Not more than 2 minutes long

Here`s my entry - 

the attack of the NDHQ barber http://www.donlowconcrete.com/barber1.wmv


----------



## geo (22 Feb 2006)

good god no.... please no more video clips

nothing personal.... just too many hairbrained stunts finding their way into the hands of the media - who then cream us with "it's fruit"


----------



## 54/102 CEF (22 Feb 2006)

And we`re descended from those who ascended Vimy Ridge? Good point. Its off. Contest folded like a mlitia tent in the wind.

For 2 points -who said that? Hint - he was a famous Engineer.


----------



## geo (23 Feb 2006)

Mitchell?


----------



## Danjanou (23 Feb 2006)

GO!!! said:
			
		

> This video is simply unacceptable.
> 
> Where were the womyn, minorities and disabled? How come those peacekeepers were'nt helping anyone? There was an explosion there, and I did not see any safety staff - can someone check into that please?
> 
> ;D



Hey GO I suggest you watch it again and check out the second troopie in the stick doing the house clearing drills and later when they transit from the disco scene to the jump scene. That’s either a very very slight effeminate guy or it's a woman. 8)


----------



## Kat Stevens (23 Feb 2006)

54/102 CEF said:
			
		

> And we`re descended from those who ascended Vimy Ridge? Good point. Its off. Contest folded like a mlitia tent in the wind.
> 
> For 2 points -who said that? Hint - he was a famous Engineer.



Big Bird Johnson, Pinkie Richardson, Reggie Warner, Marcel Thibideau....ummm... Harry Mugford, BJ Carrigan,  err  Jim McKay,  Dave Smith (Smudge).... any or all of the above at some point   ;D


----------



## GO!!! (24 Feb 2006)

Danjanou said:
			
		

> Hey GO I suggest you watch it again and check out the second troopie in the stick doing the house clearing drills and later when they transit from the disco scene to the jump scene. That’s either a *very very slight effeminate guy* or it's a woman. 8)



Common affliction among the Limeys - along with a dentist phobia and affinity for dressing some of their men up as women before going out on the town.

Ever been to Wainwright when the BATUS was up? When there was a unit there it was like a militarised version of the "Rocky Horror Picture Show."  

The cool commercial almost makes up for it!


----------



## Guy. E (24 Feb 2006)

I watched some of that Rocky Horror once. The girl who's idea it was in the first place had shall we say... _other_ plans  ^-^


----------



## geo (24 Feb 2006)

GO!!!.... BATUS = Suffield


----------



## AmmoTech90 (24 Feb 2006)

geo said:
			
		

> GO!!!.... BATUS = Suffield


BATSUW=Wainwright, common enough mistake.


----------



## Haggis (24 Feb 2006)

It must be a pretty cool clip because the DWAN firewall won't let me view it.  ;D


----------



## geo (24 Feb 2006)

truth be told..... it's is good.
Not necessarily big on details but how much detail do you want to provide in 30-16 second TV advert.


----------

